# Kooks or American Racing Headers



## L8R-GT (Jul 23, 2011)

I am getting ready to order headers for my 06 A4 i was looking at Kooks and American Racing with catted pipes. Any body have ay ideas on which set is better or are they about the same. They both are about the same price.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Kooks.

But, I am biased


----------



## L8R-GT (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks Kooks seem to be what i see the most


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Kooks. I am biased as well. Bought the Signature Series from www.marylandspeed.com along with the Kooks catted connecting pipes. Get alot of complements on them. They had a nice pinging sound with the stock motor, but now with the new guts, all I can hear is the cam and valve train, lol. 

Nothing against American Racing though. They make alot of different stuff and do it well. My wife has American Racing Dale Earnhardt Jr. rims on her Z71 and they're just gorgeous. Alot of my car mags use American Racing on their house project builds, so there's something to be said for that as well. Stick with anything that is stainless and you'll be happy. There are different qualities of stainless however. T304 is the best and most costly.


----------

